# Sick dwarf gourmani



## kirkp (Jan 15, 2008)

My girlfriends dwarf gourmani and dwarf pleco seem to be getting sick, but we are not sure what from.

Tank Size: 10g

Water Parameters: pH: 7.6 Ammonia, nitrite, nitrate: 0

Water Changes: Once a week, not sure how much

Feeding: Once a day - freeze dried bloodworms, or flakes

Fish in the tank: 2 dwarf gourmanis, dwarf pleco, betta, zebra danio

Infected fish: one of the gourmanis and the pleco

Symptoms of the infected fish: They are both lethargic, they both have loss of color, loss of appetite and the gourmani has darkend gills and spots on his belly(she thinks its blood)

Time the Symptoms occurred: Yesterday afternoon

Age of the fish: around 3 months

Tank History: none

Medications in Use: Anitbiotic

If anyone could identify the disease and help with treatment it would be greatly appretiated.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

I'd like to point out a stocking issue. The gouramis and betta. They are basically aggressive towards each other. In that tank you should only go for one of them. Either one gourami or one betta. You're looking at fighting amongst them, most likely. Seems to me that they are stressed out more than anything and you might not even be dealing with any disease after all, just fighting. They will continue to fight until there's only one of them left alive. The two species are related, btw.
Also, how many zebra danios do you have? They are schooling fish so you need more than just 1. Hate to say this but it looks like whoever set up the stocking just went out and picked whatever they liked without doing research on species compatibility 

How old is the tank? 0 nitrates means it's not cycled yet.


----------



## kirkp (Jan 15, 2008)

The betta is in a large breeder net so no there is not fighting, I am not sure if the betta is even aware the other fish are in there. The zebra wasn't thought out but there is nothing that can be done about it now. The nitrates are 0 because it is well planted.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Okay, so it is not the betta, then it's probably the other gourami being aggressive to his fellow gourami. Your description fits that of a stressed fish. Like I said, they fight amongst each other regardless. Is the betta going to eventually come out of that breeder and placed in his own tank?
Do you have a picture of the tank? How long has it been set-up? Has it been cycled?


----------

